# Hopeless beginners Forum



## James

Don't be shy if you are a newcomer to instrumental playing!

This forum is to help real newbies of music.

Best wishes!


----------



## The 4th String

Hello ppl
i'm a new member in this forum, i adore Classical music, and i just wanted to begin posting in this topic cos i have just started learning Violin.
i'm 21, i've been told that it's a difficult instrument, even hard to learn at this age, but i think it's wrong, i'm making a progress in learning, .. it must be the passion for music and the instrument itself.

laters


----------



## soul_syringe

hi! i'm a violinist and a pianist myself and i tell you! i've been through every hell you're going through, lol! 
just hang on in there. tell me, what is your violin method? the suzuki or the traditional wolfhart, sevcik...? i might be able to help you since i'm also teaching the violin. best regards!!

How To Practice Effectively


----------



## MelodicDreamer

I know that this is a difficult question that has no real answer, but does anybody have any idea of whther the violin or the cello is easier to learn??? I am just curious to know what people think???


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian

I'm not a string player, but from my knowlege violin is usually the first instrument you play if you start strings. Reasons of similar fingering maybe, I dont know. But thats usually what you start with and then after a year or so move on to the others or stay violin. Hope that helps.


----------



## julianp

There are no EASY instruments to learn. And the difference between the cello and violin are more to do with sound than technique.

Check out my website for a rundown on the challenges set by each.

http://www.learn-theory-music.com/musical-instruments-children.html


----------



## Mr. Terrible

I`m a recently retired ex-pro player and you guys are the luckiest people in the world. You have it all before you and nobody is going to have high expectations of you, make unreasonable demands of you or otherwise try to control your musical whimsey.
I am rediscovering the freedom of playing to suit myself for the first time in about 50 years and loving it.

You can get as good as you choose to get and you`ll enjoy it at any level, even the frustration!
Lucky old you.


----------



## Christi

James said:


> Don't be shy if you are a newcomer to instrumental playing!* * This forum is to help real newbies of music.* * Best wishes!


I'm a real newbie !!!!


----------



## lakshwadeep

One of the "easier" instruments to learn would be a recorder or pennywhistle (aka tin whistle) since there is only pressure to learn the fingerings and not worry about embouchure.


----------



## karsiar

*help me*

hai i am new to learn the instruments.i like to play flute 8 holed south indian style. someone please help me about the fingering charts for it.and also give me about the details of it.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Yo homies , I'm entering a competition whereby I have to write for an orchestra described as: 

2+pic/2+eh/2+bc/2+cbn-4/3/3/1-timp+3-piano-harp-strings 

Am I right in thinking that the piccolo, cor anglise, bass clarinet and contrabassoon are to be played by seperate players or simply by the 2nd flautist, 2nd oboist, e.t.c.

Also, am I right in thinking that there are to be 4 horns, 3 trumpets, 3 trombones (is it 2 normal trombones n then a bass trombone?) and a tuba?

Could it also be that only three timpani are allowed? I know this should be obvious but I just want 2 be sure as sugar, thanks.


----------



## xJuanx

It's funny I've studied violin for 7 years, and I have no clue of which method I used :S


----------

